
Show HN: Dvol – version control for your volumes in docker - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/2015/11/12/introducing-dvol/
======
stephenitis
We'd love to hear you feedback on this developer tool. We are hoping to make
the developer experience a better place by allowing the git-like versioning
semantics with your local volumes.

(I work at ClusterHQ)

~~~
stephenitis
[comment made outside of hn]

It might be useful to a user developing a set of microservices locally to
commit multiple volumes or snapshot multiple volumes at once?

